# Are things changing !!



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

I know one swallow doesn't make a summer but see the most recent review here - an interesting development.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Change for the better for a change.*

 Buon giono Jean Luc, good on Ardmore!. We should all make a point of visiting when we go to Ireland, and supporting the local businesses.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Well done Jean Luc. G and I were discussing Ardmore only two nights ago. We want to visit that area, hopefully this summer so am glad to see that. Is it known as the Copper Coast?

Ca


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Good 'oul Waterford.

"For we are the boys with charm and such eloquence
Drinking and dancing and all other joys
For ructions destructions diversion and devilment
sure who's to compare with the waterford boys."


----------

